# Nav/DVD?? Help



## FlavaFla (Apr 7, 2010)

So i just got a 2010 Altima Sedan. My issue is that im sure most of you know that you cannot operate the Navigation unless the car is in park or not moving. My other issue is a DVD can only be played if the parking break is engaged. Does anyone know how to bypass both of these?


----------



## peterzhou (Mar 5, 2010)

Maybe the DVD wire is disconnected and when the parking break is engaged, it is connected


----------



## miccar7 (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm looking for a solution on this as well.


----------



## Jallen3521 (Mar 14, 2012)

I know on my 11' it doesn't let you enter destinations for nav through the touch screen while driving but does let you use voice commands to enter a destination. As for the DVD I am not sure how to override. Do you really want that distraction while driving? 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Mandi3:5-SR (Mar 27, 2012)

I've looked into this from several different places and always get told there's nothing out there YET to override this issue, thanks to someone in California(I'm assuming they probably wrecked & killed someone while changing Nav locations, etc. Not sure) But it's coming soon!! 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------

